# NC Roxboro Dragway Winter Mudd Series



## roxboodragway (Jun 4, 2012)

Attention All Racers
Gearing up to Get Dirty !!!
Roxboro Dragway Announces it's 
New Mudd Winter Series
starting.... Saturday Nov. 10, 2012
Open Test and Tune EVERY Saturday!!!
Gate will Open at Noon, Runs start at 1 pm
*Run Till DARK*
any day 45 degrees or warmer 
Gate Entry $10 Open Test and Tune $5
MUDD BOGG RACES to be announced.....
More Coming Soon
Come Out snd Hit The Pit !!
Track is located just off Hwy 158 East on 
Thomas Store Road. 1452 Thomas Store
Road; Timberlake , NC 27583. 25 Minutes
Northeast of Durham, NC and 30 Minutes 
Southeast of Danville VA.
Office: 336-599-7459 Track: 336-364-3724
Bubba Turner /Track Manager 336-684-2990
Friend me on Facebook : Amanda Sellers Turner (Roxboro Dragway)
Email: [email protected]


----------

